# Drivetrain Upgrades



## gagt3100 (Jan 10, 2013)

So I am currently looking at getting a gto preferable a 6.0 ls2. I was curious on what performance upgrades will need to be done if any to hold extra power. I was thinking of a supercharger/turbo set up, so maybe around 5-600 HP.

Where are the weak spots in the cars drivetrain and/or the enigne? Sorry for the novice questions I am doing some car shopping and I was looking at GTO's, Trans am's, and camaro's 

Thanks -John!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Depending on how you drive, the motors are pretty stout to begin with. Forged internals would be a wise investment for the long term though. As far as the drivetrain, start with a better clutch as it will be the first thing to go. Then move on to the rear and at least do the stubs and axles.


----------

